# problème au démarrage



## macoil (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un G5 qui a six ans. Jusque là RAS sauf que dernièrement je rencontre des problèmes lorsque je redémarre l'engin, soit après un repos nocturne soit après une Mise à jour. Les symptômes sont les suivants. Il se lance jusqu'à ce que l'écran devienne bleu avec le cercle central qui tourne puis s'éteint avant que le bureau n'apparaisse. Au bout de deux ou trois fois il démarre enfin mais alors pendant 5 minutes l'écran et comme crypté, des tas de lignes horizontales brouillent l'image qui est à l'écran (un peu comme si vous regardiez canal + sans décodeur). Puis le problème s'estompe progressivement et l'ordi fonctionne normalement. 
Je crains qu'il finisse par plus démarrer du tout!! donc pour l'instant et en attendant de résoudre le problème il reste allumé.
Petite précision, je suis récemment passé sous OS X 10.5, j'était sous 10.3 jusqu'à peu. Cela peut il avoir une influence?
J'hésite à faire un AHT puisqu'il faut redémarrer l'ordi ...

Que me conseillez vous?

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Février 2010)

passer en 10,5 en installation propre "effacer et installer"?


----------



## macoil (7 Février 2010)

j'ai inséré le cd d'installation acheté dans le commerce et je me suis laissé guidé


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Février 2010)

c est a dire?


----------



## macoil (8 Février 2010)

eh bien je n'ai pas formaté mon disque dur avant d'installer le 10.5. Je ne peux pas donner bcp de détails, mais l'installation s'est faite sans avoir besoin de charger mes données. 
Mais compte tenu des symptômes j'opterais plutôt pour un problème matériel plutôt que d'OS non?


----------



## christophe2312 (8 Février 2010)

Donc , vous avez fait la mise a jour 10,3 vers 10,5 
L installation preferable c est effacer et installer pour 10,5 et ensuite installer vos preferences et appli en plus


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2010)

Fait d'urgence des sauvegardes !

Avec les iMac G5, rev 1 (je pense que c'est ce que tu as) il y a eu les problèmes de condensateurs qui gonflaient et / ou alimentation foireuse.

Donc clairement oui, je pense à un pb matériel.


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Février 2010)

C'est un problème materiel, oui sur les rev 1 les condos gonflent (facile à réparer sois mêm) si c'est une rev 3 (iSight) c'est la readon X600 qui est en train de lacher

Voila


----------



## macoil (9 Février 2010)

toutes mes données sont sauvegardées sur un disque dur externe. Sinon concernant la version du G5, c'est en effet la première (pas d'isight intégré). Donc d'après ce que vous me conseillez il s'agirait du / des condensateur(s)?
Ce qui est curieux c'est que hors mis le moment du redémarrage l'ordi fonctionne tout à fait normalement.
Bon je me renseigne sur les condensateurs.

Merci pour votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------

Est-ce que un AHT permettrait de confirmer un défaut du condensateur?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Février 2010)

Je ne crois pas que l'AHT te permette d'identifier un défaut sur les condensateurs.
Par contre tu devrais pouvoir voir le défaut si les condensateurs sont déjà bombés.


----------



## Djulebox (9 Février 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, avec quasiment la même configuration (IMAC G5 sans Isight, PowerPC 1,8 ghz). Je peux d'emblée te dire que ce n'est pas un problème lié aux condensateurs puisque j'ai fait changer la carte mère dans le cadre du programme de réparation gratuite d'Apple des IMAC G5 présentant des problèmes de condensateurs.

A l'origine, j'avais Tiger. Puis je suis passé sous Leopard (10.5.8) il y a quelques semaines. Au début tout se passait bien, jusqu'à ce que je rentre de week-end dimanche et que mon IMAC se mette à afficher des lignes verticales pixelisées au démarrage. Même la pomme qui s'affiche au démarrage pixelise. Les lignes qui s'affichent sont rouge orangé.

Mon MAC finissait quand même par démarrer et à tout afficher normalement, mais se mettait à pixeliser lorsque je lançais des applications comme Time Machine.

Au départ, j'ai pensé à un problème de mémoire vive, car je venais de changer les barettes. Or le problème n'est pas lié à ces barettes, puisque le problème subsiste même quand je remets les anciennes barettes.

J'ai donc formaté le disque dur, sachant que j'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un disque dur externe. J'attends qu'un pote me prête à nouveau son DVD de Leopard pour le réinstaller.

Ce qui me trouble, c'est que le MAC affiche normalement lorsque je démarre sur mon DVD de Tiger. J'ai réinitialisé la PRAM et le SMU, mais rien n'y fait. Le problème n'est pas réglé.

Sans être expert, je pencherais pour un problème situé dans le module de démarrage de l'ordinateur, avant que le MAC OS démarre. Il ne peut pas être lié à Leopard, puisque le problème d'affichage persiste alors même qu'il n'y a plus aucun MAC OS installé sur mon ordinateur...


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Février 2010)

Même si ta carte à été changée, les condos peuvent gonflé en quelque mois en plus tu as surement une cm qui à été recondittionné


----------



## Djulebox (10 Février 2010)

Je ne pense pas que les nouveaux condos de mon ordinateur soient défectueux. Ils avaient été changés car l'ordinateur chauffait tellement que les ventilateurs s'enclenchaient en vitesse maximale, jusqu'à faire planter l'ordi. Or ce n'est pas à ce problème que je suis confronté actuellement...


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Février 2010)

Eh ben si t'es sur que c'est pas les condos, alors c'est soi la vram sois le chipset graphique (Geforce FX 5200) qui se décide de la carte mère et là à part un reball (plus de de 300e) ou tenter un reflow avec un décapeur thermique, ton alim n'est pas atteinte, sinon passe l'AHT


----------



## Djulebox (10 Février 2010)

C'est de pire en pire. J'ai essayé de réinstaller Leopard sur mon disque dur (actuellement vide puisque je l'ai formaté) mais mon ordi plante (l'image pixellise et se fige) avant d'arriver au module d'installation. J'ai essayé de lancer l'AHT depuis le DVD de Leopard en appuyant sur D au démarrage mais il ne se lance pas. L'ordi va directement au module d'installation de Leopard et  plante aussi à ce moment-là.

Connaitriez vous un réparateur MAC faisant des devis gratuits ? Ils sont payants chez Aldorande...


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Février 2010)

Fait pas de devis, de toute façon ils vont te dire que t'a carte mère et morte, en plus les devis c'est payant partout, enleve le couvercle et regarde l'état des condensateurs


----------



## Djulebox (10 Février 2010)

Ok, je vais regarder si les condensateurs ont l'air normal. Je sais pas trop à quoi ils ressemblent mais je devrais bien trouver un tutoriel sur le net...


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Février 2010)

Sinon pour les condos c'est içi : http://jimwarholic.com/2008/07/how-t...le-imac-g5.php

Voila


----------



## erictolbiac (28 Avril 2010)

Djulebox a dit:


> C'est de pire en pire. J'ai essayé de réinstaller Leopard sur mon disque dur (actuellement vide puisque je l'ai formaté) mais mon ordi plante (l'image pixellise et se fige) avant d'arriver au module d'installation. J'ai essayé de lancer l'AHT depuis le DVD de Leopard en appuyant sur D au démarrage mais il ne se lance pas. L'ordi va directement au module d'installation de Leopard et  plante aussi à ce moment-là.
> 
> Connaitriez vous un réparateur MAC faisant des devis gratuits ? Ils sont payants chez Aldorande...




Evitez Aldorande si vous voulez eviter les soucis ! Ils sont malhonnêtes et incompétents.


----------



## iMacounet (28 Avril 2010)

Tu peux faire le deuil de ton iMac, la carte mère est en train de lâcher. Vends le pour pièces ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------




Djulebox a dit:


> Ok, je vais regarder si les condensateurs ont l'air normal. Je sais pas trop à quoi ils ressemblent mais je devrais bien trouver un tutoriel sur le net...


Il y en a une floppée près du processeur. Regarde si il ya pas une tache brune sur un ou plusieurs d'entre eux, ou si ils sont gonflés

@oldmac ton lien est hs


----------

